# 2009 Party Invites!



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

I made these in windows movie maker, starring our french bulldog. Enjoy!

invites.flv video by markedbythemedicine - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/markedbythemedicine/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@d178/markedbythemedicine/invites


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's cute! I see I still have many things to learn about using Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey thanks!


----------

